# Lease Return - HUD Windshield Replacement Cost



## btinl (Jun 19, 2007)

My car's lease ends in about 3 months. I had a windshield crack that was filled by Safelite 2 years ago. There is still a small mark (smaller than a dime size). I believe that BMW will want the windshield replaced because of this. Does anyone know BMW's lease end charge for this windshield if I don't replace it on my own? My prior BMW did not have HUD but the lease return form showed $600 for windshield with rain sensors. Is it more for cars with HUD? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

Get a pre inspection at your local Center - see if they say anything.


----------



## jfai (Nov 13, 2004)

My car had the HUD and the charge for the windshield damage would have been $600. I spent $130 for a Safelite repair instead.


----------



## btinl (Jun 19, 2007)

jfai said:


> My car had the HUD and the charge for the windshield damage would have been $600. I spent $130 for a Safelite repair instead.


Any problems with the return with the generic windshield?


----------



## RonBurgundy (Feb 18, 2016)

btinl said:


> My car's lease ends in about 3 months. I had a windshield crack that was filled by Safelite 2 years ago. There is still a small mark (smaller than a dime size). I believe that BMW will want the windshield replaced because of this. Does anyone know BMW's lease end charge for this windshield if I don't replace it on my own? My prior BMW did not have HUD but the lease return form showed $600 for windshield with rain sensors. Is it more for cars with HUD? Thanks in advance.


I'll have a similar challenge when my car goes back to BMW FS early next year. The quote of got for a HUD OEM windshield for a F10 5 series was about $1100 from Safelite. This is why I have a $50 glass deductible on this car.

IIRC I was told there is no aftermarket HUD compatible option (would likely have to be an OEM part to not get charged at lease end anyway).

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## bimbee (Dec 23, 2014)

btinl said:


> Any problems with the return with the generic windshield?


i was hosed in 2016 on the end of lease inspection (by a 3rd party at that time) of my 2013 3 series - had HUD, windshield developed a tiny crack, and my insurance only covered generic replacement at the time. sure enough, they charged me for it (can't remember how much now).


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

bimbee said:


> i was hosed in 2016 on the end of lease inspection (by a 3rd party at that time) of my 2013 3 series - had HUD, windshield developed a tiny crack, and my insurance only covered generic replacement at the time. sure enough, they charged me for it (can't remember how much now).


Ouch. FWIW, this is one of the many reasons why I have an OEM rider on my insurance. That way I get OEM replacement parts every time I have a claim.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Check with your state insurance office if full glass is included, as in South Carolina, full glass coverage is provided. I personally have had lots of windshield cracks from the rocks on I-26 with the trucks going into/out of Port of Charleston. Covered all the time including OEM glass for the HUD.


----------



## KevinMR (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmm...makes me wonder if I goofed by not adding the OEM rider for my CSAA policy. I think it was $90 per year so I said "nope". Three years with no windshield issues with my 535 w/ HUD...but it seems that there are more and more rocks kicked up every day with all the trucks on the road. I have HUD on my X3 and wonder if there would be a non-OEM or non-HUD replacement that they would try to stick me with.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

KevinMR said:


> Hmmm...makes me wonder if I goofed by not adding the OEM rider for my CSAA policy. I think it was $90 per year so I said "nope". Three years with no windshield issues with my 535 w/ HUD...but it seems that there are more and more rocks kicked up every day with all the trucks on the road. I have HUD on my X3 and wonder if there would be a non-OEM or non-HUD replacement that they would try to stick me with.


That is the tricky part. They will try to stick you with a generic part if one is available. Many of us driving newer model BMW's may be lucky
without OEM rider because many BMW cars don't have a generic windshield available and the insurance company pays for OEM because that is all they can get. However, if you have a common BMW car, without HUD, the chance that a generic is available is much greater. To me, the OEM coverage is worth the cost like other things many of us buy (UM, umbrella, rental car, etc.).

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

bimbee said:


> i was hosed in 2016 on the end of lease inspection (by a 3rd party at that time) of my 2013 3 series - had HUD, windshield developed a tiny crack, and my insurance only covered generic replacement at the time. sure enough, they charged me for it (can't remember how much now).


Did you know for a fact that there was indeed a 'generic HUD' glass? Or was this just a she said she said convo?

The glass shop will enter the vin, and that will determine the glass they need. As mentioned above many BMW models go many years before generics are made for every version...

Insurnace may SAY 'we only cover generic', but if there is no such thing- they cover BMW glass

FWIW


----------

